# .   .

## sferap

.
    .                    )) 
      . 
                    . 
    3-10   
     ,        .    )     ,   . 
  -  . 
      . 
    .

----------


## Karen

> 3-10  
>      ,        .   )   ,   .

         .

----------

.     " "      (     ,        ).        ,         "  ".
 ,    /    ,        .

----------


## 23q

> ))

     ?

----------

,  ,             ,    (((

----------


## sferap

1.      ) 
2.       . 
3.     .     .  
           -  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ,             ,    (((

  ... .  ,   "",        ...      ,      ,       ...  ""    (5     )       - -      ,     " ...  *-* ,     ""     ...       ""  ,   - ...  .      ,   ,   ...  .

----------

